# what yall think?



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

So I rejet last night. I go from 132 f and 136 r . to 140 f and 144 rear. Now it starts really well finally but when it gets to temp. it has a slight hesitation right off idle. Im thinking too rich. Im at 2.5 turns out on mixture screws. Should I look at adjusting pilot jets?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The mains don't come in until 1600 or so. At idle you are running off the pilot jets...and they are not adjustable. Only the a/f or idle mixture screw is adjustable. Go to 2 3/4 turns and see. If it's worse, take it back to 2 1/4. If no real difference, then you might need to go up one on the pilot jets or reset the float levels. They could very well be too low. Also check for split carb boots. That will make it do that too. Mine split two of them.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

cool, i was reading the service manual and it was talking about pilot jets being turned out like 2 and 3/4 turns out. I didnt know how that would effect anything . Guess it really cant. I didnt have this issue till i messed with it. But i did change the mixt screws from 2 1/4 to 2 1/2 turns.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

so what are you guys using to adjust the mixture screws with the carbs installed?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish I had of gotten a fuel injected ride. Its so much easier and quicker to tune.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

browland said:


> so what are you guys using to adjust the mixture screws with the carbs installed?


You can use one of these until you get sick of it...then










Then you get you one of these. I use mine a lot










Where? Rocky Mountain ATV


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

the top one looks like a pain in the butt to use


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I use a 1/4 drive 1/4" socket with a screwdriver bit taped in it. lol not fun but cheep.
if messing with the a/f screws dont help then lift the needal up 1 click.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

got it fixed fab man. the rear float was waaayy off. adjusted that then messed with the a/f and man its running great. Now i have to go back to the clutch set up. I hate it . red primary and yellow secondary. works great in low range but seems like it slips it azz off in high untill u nail the throttle.


----------

